# Was haltet ihr von World of Warcraft?



## Efiraboys (3. August 2015)

Halo, ich möchte gerne Eurte Meinung zu WOW, da man so einiges liest positves und negatives würde ich von euch gerne wissen lohnt es sich,ich würde es mir gerne zulegen mit allen erweiterungen,


----------



## Batze (3. August 2015)

Uiui, also das ist mal eine Frage.

Die einen lieben es seit über 10 Jahren, die anderen hassen es.

Fakt ist, es ist seit eben 10 Jahren das erfolgreichste MMORG aller Zeiten und wird es wohl auch noch bleiben.

Ich könnte jetzt einen ganzen Roman schreiben und doch nur an der Oberfläche kratzen was WoW ausmacht und was nicht.


Du solltest dir mal die Testversion holen, da kannst du dann kostenlos so gut wie jeden Charakter bis Stufe 20 spielen und erstmal einen kleinen, wirklich kleinen Einblick in die WoW Welt bekommen.

Anschließend, wenn es dir gefällt, holst du dir die sogenannte battle Chest Version (ca. 15 €uro), gibt es sowohl im freien Handel wie auch direkt bei Blizzard als Download.
In der battle Chest Version bekommst du das Hauptspiel und die 3 nachfolgenden Add Ons (bis Mist of Pandaria)für einen sehr günstigen Preis inclusive 30 Tage Spielzeit.
Nicht vergessen, WoW kosten jeden Monat Geld.
Wenn es dir dann immer noch gefällt, kannst du dir die letzte Erweiterung Warloards of Draenor zulegen.

Wie man auch immer so schön sagt, in WoW ist der Einstieg leicht, das Spiel in seinen ganzen Facetten zu meistern aber schwer.

Kleine Tipps:
Such dir einen Server aus der gut besucht ist, sonst kann nach einiger Zeit schnell Langeweile aufkommen wenn nicht genug Mitspieler für bestimmte Quests/Aufgaben da sind. Auch macht es sehr viel mehr Spass auf einem gut besuchtem Server.
Für beide Fraktionen, also Allianz und Horde gibt es da fast gleichgroße Auswahl.
Solltest du kein PvP bevorzugen, meide unbedingt die PvP Server. Dort kann dich nämlich jeder ohne Anfrage immer und überall killen. Das macht nicht wirklich Spass.
Such dir unbedingt eine Große Gilde um eventuell genug Mitspieler zu haben falls du mal welche brauchst, und was noch wichtiger ist, um gut Labern zu können und um sich Auszutauschen. Das macht nämlich mit am meisten aus vom Spielspass. Auch kann man dir in einer Größeren Gilde doch des öfteren helfen.
Team Speak ist in WoW Pflicht. Du brauchst also unbedingt ein Head Set.
Eventuell nicht gleich am Anfang, aber wenn du gerne mal in der Gilde mit anderen reden willst und bissel mehr Fun haben willst brauchst du das schon.
Später, wenn du ins Endspiel kommst und raiden gehen möchtest ist es eh unablässig.
Scheu dich nicht im Chat Fragen zu stellen, die meisten sind sehr Hilfsbereit, ok, dumme Arschis und Spieler die sich für was besseres halten gibt es überall.
Auch im Blizzard Forum kann man gut Fragen stellen und Hilfe bekommen. Das Blizzard Forum ist eh erste Anlaufstelle für so etwas und wenn es um News geht.

Solltest du noch gar keine MMO Erfahrung haben, kannst du locker mit ein paar Wochen/Monaten der Einarbeitung rechnen. Je nach Spielzeit die du aufbringen kannst. Je mehr Zeit du einbringst, umso schneller lernst du, ist ja überall so.
WoW ist ein Spielzeit Monster das seines gleichen sucht.
Und damit meine ich erstmal nur das eigentlich Grund Spiel. Die einzelnen Charaktere auch nur halbwegs zu Meistern (für spätere Raids) ist da noch eine ganz andere Sache.
Willst du nur, also nur ist da so ein Wort, die Welt erkunden und Questen und so, also auch da hast du Monate/Jahre zu tun. Die WoW Welt ist riesig, und das ist noch untertrieben.
Dazu kommt dann noch das sammeln von Mounts und Pets (Pet Kämpfe machen Fun) und natürlich Gold. Ohne Gold geht in WoW gar nichts.
Und das sind alles nur kleine Anmerkungen, WoW ist wirklich riesig in dem was man so alles machen kann.

Wie oben gesagt, hol dir die kostenlose Starter Testversion und schnupper mal rein.


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, WoW kosten jeden Monat Geld.


Außer, du schaffst es, ingame monatlich 45.000 - 50.000 Gold zu verdienen. Dann kannst du dir damit eine Spielzeitmarke für 30 Tage kaufen. Mit Level 100 Charakteren kaum ein Problem, darunter schon.



> Solltest du kein PvP bevorzugen, meide unbedingt die PvP Server. Dort kann dich nämlich jeder ohne Anfrage immer und überall killen. Das macht nicht wirklich Spass.


Wichtig!



> Team Speak ist in WoW Pflicht.


Jedenfalls für Raids. (Spielinhalte für 10-25 Spieler)


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2015)

Wie ist das denn eigentlich ? Wenn ich jetzt 1 Monat Spielzeit "kaufe" aber in dem Monat nicht zum spielen komme ist die Spielzeit flöten ? Oder wird nur die reale Spielzeit angerechnet ?


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn eigentlich ? Wenn ich jetzt 1 Monat Spielzeit "kaufe" aber in dem Monat nicht zum spielen komme ist die Spielzeit flöten ? Oder wird nur die reale Spielzeit angerechnet ?


Wenn du Miete zahlst, aber einen Monat in Urlaub bist, mußt du trotzdem weiter Miete zahlen. 

Du kannst natürlich dein Abo bis vor dem Urlaub kündigen und nachher wieder reaktivieren - ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich, daß dein Abo *genau *zum Urlaubsbeginn ausläuft.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2015)

Ne. War ja nur mal eine Frage. Weil es kann ja auch mal durchaus sehr kurzfristig "Unlust" auf das Game auftreten und deshalb.....  Siehe AC Roque. Momentan keinen Bock darauf mehr weiter zu machen. Weiß auch nicht warum. Das kann sich aber durchaus in kurzem Abstand ändern. Daher hab ich momentan bei Arkham Asylum GOTY angefangen und bin da schon bei 40%.


----------



## Ayi (4. August 2015)

Also mir macht WoW noch immer Spaß und ich spiele es nun mittlerweile seit Januar 2007. Aber nur weil es mir gefällt, heißt das natürlich nicht, dass es auch auf dich zutrifft, denn jeder hat eine eigene Meinung von Spaß. Batze beschreibt es jedoch schon ganz gut. Schau dir erst mal die Testversion an und schnupper rein, und wenn du dann noch Lust hast, kannst du dir immer noch die Vollversion holen.


----------



## DeutscherSpieler (22. August 2015)

Das Spiel war mal gut, so ungefähr vor 7-9 Jahren. Heute macht das Spiel offensichtlich nur noch Botnutzer, die Gold verkaufen oder im PvP betrügen, glücklich. Das ist einer der Gründe warum das Spiel massiv und kontinuierlich Kunden verliert. Nicht erst seit WoD. Die Entwicklung begann Ende WotLK durch die Entscheidungen von den "Entwicklern" und der Geschäftsführung bei Activision-Blizzard. Der Trend wäre jederzeit umkehrbar - zumindest theoretisch. Praktisch jedoch nicht.

Jeder fehlerhafte Privatserver der Versionen Klassik, BC und WotLK sind wesentlich besser - trotz teilweiser erheblicher Fehler und kaum vorhandenem PvP - als alles was sich seit Cataclysm als WoW bezeichnet.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. August 2015)

Die Spielwelt bzw. das Warcraft Universum an sich fand ich schon immer interessant. Da ich damals gerne Warcraft 2 und 3 gespielt habe, hab ich direkt zum Release auch World of Warcraft eine Chance gegeben. Schöne Landschaften, teilweise sogar ganz interessante Questreihen, aber wirklich begeistert hat es mich schon damals nicht. Ich hatte das Spiel in der Hoffnung angefangen, ein schönes Online-Rollenspiel zu finden. Stattdessen hab ich einen riesigen Fantasy-Spielplatz für Powergamer gefunden, die fast ausschließlich daran interessiert waren, ihren Charakterlevel und Ausrüstung zu verbessern. Das Spiel an sich fand ich damals trotzdem interessant, daher hab ich's auch eine Weile gespielt, aber nach zwei oder drei Monaten hatte ich alle Gebiete gesehen und die Luft war schnell raus.

Zum heutigen Zustand des Spiels kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich hab aber gehört, dass sehr vieles vereinfacht wurde und das Spiel gameplaytechnisch noch deutlich seichter geworden ist.


----------



## DeutscherSpieler (22. August 2015)

Ganz meiner Meinung, man sollte WoW nicht spielen.


----------



## Batze (22. August 2015)

DeutscherSpieler schrieb:


> Das Spiel war mal gut, so ungefähr vor 7-9 Jahren. Heute macht das Spiel offensichtlich nur noch Botnutzer, die Gold verkaufen oder im PvP betrügen, glücklich. Das ist einer der Gründe warum das Spiel massiv und kontinuierlich Kunden verliert. Nicht erst seit WoD. Die Entwicklung begann Ende WotLK durch die Entscheidungen von den "Entwicklern" und der Geschäftsführung bei Activision-Blizzard. Der Trend wäre jederzeit umkehrbar - zumindest theoretisch. Praktisch jedoch nicht.
> 
> Jeder fehlerhafte Privatserver der Versionen Klassik, BC und WotLK sind wesentlich besser - trotz teilweiser erheblicher Fehler und kaum vorhandenem PvP - als alles was sich seit Cataclysm als WoW bezeichnet.



Deine Meinung in Ehren, aber was du da erzählst ist so ziemlicher Blödsinn.


----------



## DocHN83 (28. August 2015)

Naja. Aufjedenfall wurde das Spiel in der Tat viel zu einfach imho, damit hatte man wohl die Hoffnung Neueinsteiger bei der Stange zu halten.
Also ich hab mit Release angefangen - wir waren ca 15 Mann ausm Clan, Gilde stand also, und was danach kam mit vielen Leuten würde ich schon als ein, wenn nicht das Highlight meiner Gamerzeit ansehen.
Das Spiel war noch recht anspruchsvoll, vom hochleveln bis zu den Instanzen, schließlich gabs noch keine Addons die das Spiel um einiges erleichtert haben. Wie viele Abende sind wir in MC rumgeirrt bis wir den ersten Boss tot hatten, und was war das für eine Euphorie als endlich Ragnaros tot im Dreck lag. Sehr geile Zeit, Abends im Teamspeak n Bier neben dem Rechner und los gesuchtet. Beim hochleveln immer aufpassen müssen, da PVP Server, dass nicht irgendwo ne Horde Allianz rumrannt. Beim Grinden in Thyrs Hand gabs immer nette Prügeleien mit der verfeindeten Seite. Usw usw, sehr viele tolle Momente. Also ihr merkt schon - ich denk verdammt gern dran zurück. Für mich, als Vanilla Version, mit das beste was ich je gespielt habe (vom Spaßfaktor her, vom Anspruch sicher nicht).
Mit der ersten Erweiterung wurde das ganze für mich, der ich nur noch Gelegenheitsspieler war, mit dem Abschaffen der 40er Raids eintönig, als ich Level 70 war. Das leveln hat auch hier noch Bock gemacht. Nen sicheren Platz im Raid gabs nimmer, und die Instanzen hatten für mich ohnehin nicht mehr das gleiche Flair wie MC, BWL oder Naxx. PVP wurde nicht sonderlich weiter entwickelt, und irgendwann schliefs dann für mich ein. Mit WOTLK habs mir nochmal angeschaut, den Held aber nie auf 80 hochgebracht, auch wenn der Deathknight schon Bock machte, ich hatte einfach die Zeit nimmer.

Doch genug von mir - zum Thema :
Ich hab vor nem Jahr oder so aus Nostalgie nochmal einen Neuanfang versucht und mich hat ein komplett anderes Spiel erwartet. Viel zu leicht, durch die letzten Erweiterungen eine komplett andere Spielwelt als ich kannte und liebgewonnen habe. Das hochleveln war schon lächerlich leicht, glaub bis LvL 40 bin ich nicht einmal gestorben, zu Classic Zeiten ging mal mehrmals am Tag hopps, auch beim Leveln.
Fakt ist - für mich ist das Spiel nix mehr, ich bin aber auch nicht als objektiver Ratgeber geeignet da ich wie gesagt mit WoW was ganz anderes verbinde. Ein Neueinsteiger hat vielleicht Spaß daran, probier es einfach aus.

Sei dir aber bewusst das um im HighEnd Content mitmischen zu können du schon einige Zeit in der Woche investieren musst - zumindest war das früher so...


----------



## Worrel (29. August 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Das hochleveln war schon lächerlich leicht, glaub bis LvL 40 bin ich nicht einmal gestorben, zu Classic Zeiten ging mal mehrmals am Tag hopps, auch beim Leveln...


Konzeptionell macht Blizzard den Fehler, das Endgame zum eigentlichen Spielinhalt zu machen. Durch bisherige Inhalte wird man einfach nur durchgeschossen.

Bezeichnendes Erlebnis meinerseits: Ich level meinen Schamanen durch Northrend und wundere mich, daß ich für den Gegner tatsächlich mal Totems auspacken muß. 
Nachdem ich den Gegner besiegt hatte, bekam ich den nichtmal angerechnet. Und zwar, weil ich das Item, mit dem der Gegner geschwächt werden sollte, nicht benutzt hatte.


----------



## FalloutEffect (10. September 2015)

Mein Ding ist WoW jedenfalls nicht. Das liegt sicher nicht an der knobbeligen Grafik, sondern einfach daran, dass das Spiel viel Zeit raubt. Warum es so erfolgreich ist, bleibt mir weiterhin ein Mysterium.


----------



## luki0710 (10. September 2015)

Ich habe das Spiel nie gespielt und werde es auch nicht spielen, aber ich finde das der Preis eine ziemliche abzocke ist. 

@Batze : Nicht antworten, die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon [emoji6]


----------



## Efiraboys (11. September 2015)

Welche Welt/ Kontinent ist den eurer Favorit?  Ich hab mir alles zugelegt und finde Pandaria schön, das mit den Schiffen (bauen und auf die reise schicken) in 6.1 ist ein bisschen Langweilig.


----------



## Batze (11. September 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel nie gespielt und werde es auch nicht spielen, aber ich finde das der Preis eine ziemliche abzocke ist.
> 
> @Batze : Nicht antworten, die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon [emoji6]



Und wieso bringst du es dann wieder rein?



Thermised schrieb:


> Welche Welt/ Kontinent ist den eurer Favorit?  Ich hab mir alles zugelegt und finde Pandaria schön, das mit den Schiffen (bauen und auf die reise schicken) in 6.1 ist ein bisschen Langweilig.


Also mein Lieblings Kontinent war und ist Nordend. Leider gehen die alten Kontinente ein wenig unter, weil man ja auf dem Weg zum Höchstlevel da praktisch durchrusht. Da gibt es auch einige meiner Lieblings Quests.


----------



## luki0710 (12. September 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und wieso bringst du es dann wieder rein?



Weil es meine Meinung ist.


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Weil es meine Meinung ist.



ja, aber solche Meinungen, in der Art des Inhalts und wie die immer wieder angebracht werden haben dummerweise eine extrem Hohe Fehlerquote, was man u.a. daran merkt das die nicht zu verteidigen sind und sich der Meinungsinhaber gerne rauswindet


----------



## luki0710 (12. September 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber solche Meinungen, in der Art des Inhalts und wie die immer wieder angebracht werden haben dummerweise eine extrem Hohe Fehlerquote, was man u.a. daran merkt das die nicht zu verteidigen sind und sich der Meinungsinhaber gerne rauswindet


Ich will mich nicht heraus windet, ich kann meine Meinung auch verteidigen...

Bin ja kein Troll


----------



## Batze (12. September 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ich will mich nicht heraus windet, ich kann meine Meinung auch verteidigen...
> 
> Bin ja kein Troll



Ach ja?
Du hast WoW niemals gespielt, hast also Null Erfahrungswerte mit dem Spiel, aber erlaubst dir es abzocke zu nennen, nur weil es etwas kostet. So etwas ist Troll Faktor Hoch 3.
Und mir dann auch noch verbieten wollen darauf zu antworten, weil du wohl ganz genau weißt das du den kürzeren ziehst.
Ganz ehrlich, lächerlich.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. September 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ich will mich nicht heraus windet, ich kann meine Meinung auch verteidigen...



Das würde mich allerdings interessieren, wie Du das anstellen willst. 

Ich bin selbst nun überhaupt kein Fan von MMOs (zu repetitives Gameplay, häufig schwaches bis nicht vorhandenes Storytelling, keine persistente Welt, etc.), aber "Abzocke" kann man einem Titel wie WoW doch nun wirklich nicht vorwerfen.
Die Kosten und Preise sind transparent und imho fair - wo siehst Du da "Abzocke"?

Oder hast Du am Ende keine Ahnung, was "Abzocke" überhaupt bedeutet?


----------



## luki0710 (12. September 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das würde mich allerdings interessieren, wie Du das anstellen willst.
> 
> Ich bin selbst nun überhaupt kein Fan von MMOs (zu repetitives Gameplay, häufig schwaches bis nicht vorhandenes Storytelling, keine persistente Welt, etc.), aber "Abzocke" kann man einem Titel wie WoW doch nun wirklich nicht vorwerfen.
> Die Kosten und Preise sind transparent und imho fair - wo siehst Du da "Abzocke"?
> ...


Das die Preise transparent sind will ich auch nicht abstreiten.
Aber Minecraft zB. kauft man auch einmal, ohne monatliche kosten und es wird trotzdem ständig verbessert. 
Ich finde auch das auf den ersten Blick (gameplay auf YT)  in einem Witcher oder TES viel mehr drin ist als in WOW. 

Außerdem darf jeder seine Meinung sagen, da legt ihr ja auch immer viel Wert, daher verstehe ich nicht warum ihr sagt das meine Meinung falsch ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. September 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Außerdem darf jeder seine Meinung sagen, da legt ihr ja auch immer viel Wert, daher verstehe ich nicht warum ihr sagt das meine Meinung falsch ist.



Natürlich darfst Du Deine Meinung haben, genauso, wie wir das Recht haben, festzustellen, dass sie eben objektiv (im Sinne von "beweisbar") falsch ist.

Du kannst natürlich auch der Meinung sein, die Welt sei eine Scheibe, das ändert aber auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass man das Gegenteil schon sehr lange bewiesen hat. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber Du kannst auch Minecraft nicht mit WoW vergleichen...bei Minecraft gibt's meines Wissens nach z. B. keine riesige Serverinfrastruktur, die der Hersteller bereitstellt - sprich, ein klassisches MMO verursacht ganz andere laufende Kosten...etc.

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung, dass ein Witcher/Skyrim/jeder große Singleplayer-Titel "mehr bietet", als WoW und Konsorten...trotzdem ist WoW keine "Abzocke".

Daher vorhin meine Frage, ob Du weißt, was Abzocke eigentlich bedeutet?

Abzocke ist der vorsätzliche Versuch, Dich über den Tisch zu ziehen. Das ist bei MMOs jedoch i. d. R. nicht der Fall - die Kosten sind transparent. 
Was dagegen u. U. den Kriterien der Abzocke entspricht, sind *manche* (natürlich nicht alle!) F2P-Games...hier wird teilweise mit sehr hinterhältigen Methoden versucht, den Spielern Geld aus der Tasche zu leihern -> das wäre dann "Abzocke".

EDIT:

Vorhin entdeckt; das ist vermutlich ein gutes Beispiel für versuchte Abzocke:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/997289520/survive-if-you-can?ref=users


----------



## Batze (12. September 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Aber Minecraft zB. kauft man auch einmal, ohne monatliche kosten und es wird trotzdem ständig verbessert.


Also Minecraft mit einem Spiel wie WoW zu vergleichen ist schon ein starkes Stück. Und ja, stell dir vor, ein WoW wird auch ständig verbessert und sogar ständig mit neuen Inhalten gefüllt.Weißt du überhaupt von was du da redest?



luki0710 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das auf den ersten Blick (gameplay auf YT) in einem Witcher oder TES viel mehr drin ist als in WOW.


Sowohl TW als auch TES haben viel Inhalt, keine Frage. Aber, wustest du das es in WoW allein über 10.000 Quests gibt. 
Von anderen Inhalten, die weder TW noch TES noch andere Offline Spiele bieten können wollen wir mal gar nicht anfangen zu reden.



luki0710 schrieb:


> Außerdem darf jeder seine Meinung sagen, da legt ihr ja auch immer viel Wert, daher verstehe ich nicht warum ihr sagt das meine Meinung falsch ist.


Natürlich darf jeder seine Meinung sagen.
Aber anderen die Meinung zu verbieten geht nun mal gar nicht.
Und wenn man mit seiner Meinung falsch liegt, dann ist es eben so, soll ja vorkommen.
Selbst ein so Genialer Mensch wie Albert Einstein irrte in so einigen Sachen.

Und wie Spassbremse schon sagt, informier dich mal was das Wort Abzocke bedeutet. Man kann von WoW ja halten was man will, man kann es auch einfach schlecht finden, kein Problem, aber von Abzocke ist das Spiel doch wohl Meilenweit entfernt.
Und in deinem Fall kannst das Spiel ja noch nicht mal schlecht finden, weil du es ja noch nicht mal gespielt hast.


----------



## Mangomaedchen (27. September 2015)

Ich spiele auch seit 2007 WoW und fühle mich nicht abgezockt. Allerdings wohl auch, weil ich es regelmäßig nutze und die virtuellen Landschaften und Events einfach gerne mag - es wird eine riesige Spielwelt geboten.

Man kann auch nicht grundsätzlich sagen, dass es einfacher geworden ist - einen Char hochzuziehen ist definitiv einfacher, was allerdings das Twinken doch auch reizvoller macht, ich möchte nicht ein halbes Jahr zum Twinken brauchen... Schade finde ich, dass Instanzen eigentlich keinerlei Reiz mehr haben, es sei denn, man macht sie auf "mythisch", wo ich wiederum nicht gerne mit zufälligen Spielern reingehe, weil die teils sehr durchhetzen wollen oder beim kleinsten Fehler unsympathisch werden. Früher ist man auch mal gewiped, ohne dass das gleich eine Katastrophe war... Mythische Raids mache ich aus Zeitgründen nicht, die sind allerdings wohl sehr anspruchsvoll, die LFR-Raids hingegen sehr sehr simpel, was ich eigentlich schade finde, weil ich nach einem solchen bereits das Gefühl habe, das Spiel "durchgespielt" zu haben. Mich reizen auch heroische Raids mittlerweile nicht, weil ich diesbezüglich einfach nicht mehr die Zeit habe. Trotzdem mag ich es noch, allerdings schaue ich mich nun auch nach Alternative um, denn bis zur nächsten Erweiterung dauert es noch....

Mein Lieblingsgebiet ist das Schlingendorntal, von den Erweiterungen fand ich MoP sehr schön gestaltet, auch WotL hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Ich fände spannend, wenn ein Neu-Einsteiger mal von seinen Eindrücken berichtet, ich stelle es mir teils ja schwierig vor, auch als Neuer das erste Mal in eine Ini zu gehen usw.


----------

